
Visa, Mastercard, eBay, Stripe Follow PayPal in Quitting Facebook Libra Project - digitalnalogika
https://www.coindesk.com/ebay-stripe-follow-paypal-in-quitting-facebooks-libra-project
======
chemmail
I guess when you make 0 fees, there are no reasons to back some bs.

